# UK 'in grip of worst flu season since 2011'



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2018)

The UK is in the grip of its worst flu season for seven years, figures show.

All parts of the UK have seen rises in suspected flu cases since the turn of the year with Wales seeing the sharpest - close to a fourfold increase in GP visits to 64.9 cases per 100,000.

The last time there was more flu circulating than this was in 2010-11 when swine flu, responsible for the pandemic of the year before, came back.

Hospitals are also seeing "very high" rates of admissions, officials said.

However, it appears the strain known as Aussie flu is not causing the most serious illnesses, according to the weekly report up to last Sunday from Public Health England.

Instead - of the four strains circulating - a B strain, which does not normally cause high rates of severe illness, is responsible for about half the hospital cases.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-42725152

I'm quite worried that I have my diabetes review at the surgery next week and I'll have to sit there in amongst all those sick people


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 18, 2018)

Wonder if it’s time to give everyone the flu jab. Missus’s hairdresser was sent to hospital by her gp. She spent 3 days there on a drip. I would say she is only 30 and usually very healthy.


----------



## Smitha (Jan 18, 2018)

I guess it is better to take the flu jab than suffering. I took mine few weeks back. Heard that apart from Aussie flu there is French flu too on the rise in UK.


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2018)

Some newspapers have been reporting that GPs were urged to use the cheaper trivalent jab, which doesn't protect against one of the circulating strains, rather than the more expensive quadrivalent.
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/doctors-were-told-to-use-cheaper-flu-vaccine-dssst0fmb
I checked the PIL I was given with mine, (which I'd pinned to the notice board at home and forgotten about - just as well I did keep it) We did have the quadrivalent one at our surgery.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2018)

Robin said:


> Some newspapers have been reporting that GPs were urged to use the cheaper trivalent jab, which doesn't protect against one of the circulating strains, rather than the more expensive quadrivalent.
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/doctors-were-told-to-use-cheaper-flu-vaccine-dssst0fmb
> I checked the PIL I was given with mine, (which I'd pinned to the notice board at home and forgotten about - just as well I did keep it) We did have the quadrivalent one at our surgery.


I don't recall ever being told any information about what jab I was receiving, other than the 'flu jab'. Not just flu that puts me off going to the surgery at this time of year, it's norovirus as well


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I don't recall ever being told any information about what jab I was receiving, other than the 'flu jab'. Not just flu that puts me off going to the surgery at this time of year, it's norovirus as well


Well, I was just told it was 'the flu jab' but the nurse gave me a tear off sheet from a pad, which was basically the PIL like you get with any box of medication, and it listed what it is, possible side effects, etc. She handed it to me *after* she'd jabbed me, and I noticed that the first thing it says, after the heading, is 'read carefully *before* you are vaccinated!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 19, 2018)

If it’s any consolation, in the Spanish flu epidemic at the end of World War I the folk worst affected were the younger generation. Older folk seemed to have partial immunity from having similar viruses in the past. The same applies now, so we oldies (but not the really old and decrepit) are reasonably safe. Apart from those with seriously deficient immune systems like Amigo, I’m sorry to say. 

In any event, those figures from Wales could easily represent those who haven’t had the jab, because they don’t qualify for the free jab in the mistaken belief that they can easily survive the infection.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If it’s any consolation, in the Spanish flu epidemic at the end of World War I the folk worst affected were the younger generation. Older folk seemed to have partial immunity from having similar viruses in the past. The same applies now, so we oldies (but not the really old and decrepit) are reasonably safe. Apart from those with seriously deficient immune systems like Amigo, I’m sorry to say.
> 
> In any event, those figures from Wales could easily represent those who haven’t had the jab, because they don’t qualify for the free jab in the mistaken belief that they can easily survive the infection.



I’m not sure from that description whether I’m in the ‘really old and decrepit’ category Mike but I fully accept the seriously deficient immune system description and this kind of outbreak is a serious threat to me. Having depleted immunoglobulins, my immune system has lost its blueprint for many past viruses. 

I might just stop in and not answer the door...send supplies!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 19, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m not sure from that description whether I’m in the ‘really old and decrepit’ category Mike but I fully accept the seriously deficient immune system description and this kind of outbreak is a serious threat to me. Having depleted immunoglobulins, my immune system has lost its blueprint for many past viruses.
> 
> I might just stop in and not answer the door...send supplies!




Stay away from the masses and do internet shopping until the epidemic is over x


----------



## Amigo (Jan 19, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Stay away from the masses and do internet shopping until the epidemic is over x



If only Lucy but sounds idea! (might have to stop the family coming home though!)


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 19, 2018)

Aye Amigo, but when you are out remember that most viruses can survive for a time on door handles, so always use gloves. And never use buses or trains till this is over. I hesitate to suggest missing out your Friday night rock and roll, but that is just the kind of environment that can spread viruses like wildfire.


----------



## eggyg (Jan 19, 2018)

I have had flu only the once when I was in my thirties and before “ my troubles”. I have never felt so ill and spent almost two weeks in bed. So when folks sniff and sneeze, whilst still at work or in Tesco, and say “ I have the flu” I always look at them and think, no you don’t. I am with @mikeyB re the age thing, although I don’t have a spleen so obviously my immune system is a tad compromised, I barely ever get colds, I think I have had all the strains going as when I was younger and “ healthy” I had a cold almost every month. I can’t say I feel worried but wonder whether I am being too complacent, I have had my flu jab and also have a pneumococcal jab every five years. So touch wood.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2018)

I was sat in A & E on Monday as my pregnant daughter and her daughter both had flu. Daughter was admitted and given fluids. Doc said flu jab has been a waste of time this year. I am concerned as I had the flu in 2011 despite having the jab and could not work for a month.  Pleased to say both daughter and granddaughter are improving.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I was sat in A & E on Monday as my pregnant daughter and her daughter both had flu. Daughter was admitted and given fluids. Doc said flu jab has been a waste of time this year. I am concerned as I had the flu in 2011 despite having the jab and could not work for a month.  Pleased to say both daughter and granddaughter are improving.


Glad to hear they are on the mend


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 20, 2018)

I remember reading somewhere that the really nasty flu strains have become less common because the ones that just make you feel just a bit rough are more easily spread. Around our way it seems that chesty cough and cold combinations are more of a problem. Liz and I both had one of these just before Christmas, Liz has succumbed to another one in the New Year that she doesn't seem to be able to shake off and it looks as if I have finally picked it up as well.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 20, 2018)

Well, for sure whatever’s going on at the moment it doesn’t qualify as an epidemic. The media appear to be talking it up because it takes so little to put the NHS in crisis.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Aye Amigo, but when you are out remember that most viruses can survive for a time on door handles, so always use gloves. And never use buses or trains till this is over. I hesitate to suggest missing out your Friday night rock and roll, but that is just the kind of environment that can spread viruses like wildfire.



Yes you’re right Mike (though I’m sure alcohol kills all bugs! ).

Having a bit of a haematological crisis presently and experiencing just how bad the support is. Was suggested I actually go to that ‘infectious soup kitchen’ A&E yesterday but declined. I’d rather try to sort myself here which is just as well as my cancer care seems like a DIY service! Flu I certainly don’t need!

Keep well everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2018)

My brother tells me that we are both immune from the flu because mum had it before we were born.  Despite the fact that neither of us have ever had the flu, I still find this isn't true.  I've had very bad viruses, but would never consider them to be flu.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 20, 2018)

I've had some pretty nasty viruses which have made me feel really rough, but I don't think I've ever had flu. (Hope I'm not tempting fate there!). Someone once told me a great trick to tell whether you have really got flu or not.  Imagine you are ill in bed, the window is open and on the window sill is a £50 note which is about to blow away.  Would you get out of bed to rescue the money?  If your answer to that is "yes", then you haven't got flu!  It really annoys me too when people are up and about claiming they've got "a bit of flu" when it's just a cold!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2018)

I remember when my husband had swine flu. He basically can’t remember 2 weeks of his life he was so ill!


----------



## Kitty cat (Jan 20, 2018)

I've had the flu, caught it at my Drs surgery. Sent my BM's soaring, still high.
I had the flu jab.
My chest was terrible, got puemonia.
Hope nobody else gets the flu.
I also had swine flu and nearly died.


----------

